# This guy is to Old to be getting scared..



## Clutch (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3kCoPvpxEU

I laugh every time I watch this.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 6, 2010)

Holy Crap that was hilarious. Loved the Can Can music added in the background.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 6, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Holy Crap that was hilarious. Loved the Can Can music added in the background.


 
Yup..Can Can just maid it even more Hilarious...


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 6, 2010)

that is the best thing i have seen all day


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 6, 2010)

love those guys.


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 6, 2010)

love the whole bear chasing them up the stairs part


----------



## Clutch (Feb 6, 2010)

Ya these guys really freak out alot.


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL.

Okay. That made my fucking day xD
The part with the staaairs xDD


----------



## Lucy Bones (Feb 6, 2010)

BRAD! I love that guy. XD


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, funniest thing I have seen today. XD


----------



## Twylyght (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, that was funny.  Their screams were so high pitched lol


----------



## Yume Shi (Feb 13, 2010)

If they got that scared while playing that game o.o Imagine them playing Obscure 1 or 2, or Silent Hill or any of the Resident Evil games or Forbidden Siren or F.E.A.R or any game like that o.o >>


----------



## Clutch (Feb 13, 2010)

Yume Shi said:


> If they got that scared while playing that game o.o Imagine them playing Obscure 1 or 2, or Silent Hill or any of the Resident Evil games or Forbidden Siren or F.E.A.R or any game like that o.o >>


 
They do in all there other videos they made... to find it out on youtube type in "4pp" without quotes you'll be sure to find something....


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's one with him playing Left 4 Dead lol. I love how he spazes everytime something happens. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKjTFLbbfS4


----------



## Clutch (Feb 13, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Here's one with him playing Left 4 Dead lol. I love how he spazes everytime something happens. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKjTFLbbfS4


 
Lol I've seen this so many times and still hasn't gotten old... Here's one you would get a Kick out of....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkaKl0fK8Lw


----------

